# Remington 597 Jamming



## DROPPINEM

I have a Remington 597 .22LR. that jams every shot.I traded for the gun about 3 weeks ago.I am shooting Remington shells.It jams with or without the clip in it.I have cleaned it very well and stretched the two "action springs"(dont know what they are really called).I am talking about the two springs that force the action closed.Any help would be appreciated.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Clemson

Exactly what does the gun do?  Does it fail to chamber, fail to extract a fired round, or what?

Often a rimfire gun will have been dry fired enough to peen metal over into the chamber.  That metal can be ironed back out with the proper tool.

Clemson


----------



## DROPPINEM

Clemson said:


> Exactly what does the gun do?  Does it fail to chamber, fail to extract a fired round, or what?
> 
> Often a rimfire gun will have been dry fired enough to peen metal over into the chamber.  That metal can be ironed back out with the proper tool.
> 
> Clemson



It will catch the spent cartridge between the action slide and housing.(does not fully eject a fired round)


----------



## michaeljt

Check the extractor and make sure it is not broken or chipped I had one that had that same problem and the extractor was no good.


----------



## reddwil

The 597 is a dangerous gun. I bought one for me daughter a couple years back. I shot it 6 times, and on the 6th shot it fired the bullet as it was cycling. Had shell fragment and powder burns on my face. I couldn't imagine what I would had done if it done that with my daughter. It destroyed the gun. Bad things is Remington denied there was a problem with the gun and that I would have to pay for the repairs. Found dozens of reports on the net with people who had the same problem as well as Jaming problems. We also gave away 30 of these guns at a hunting banquet, with over half having some sort of problems. If I were you, I would trash it, And buy a better gun before you get hurt.


----------



## DROPPINEM

reddwil said:


> The 597 is a dangerous gun. I bought one for me daughter a couple years back. I shot it 6 times, and on the 6th shot it fired the bullet as it was cycling. Had shell fragment and powder burns on my face. I couldn't imagine what I would had done if it done that with my daughter. It destroyed the gun. Bad things is Remington denied there was a problem with the gun and that I would have to pay for the repairs. Found dozens of reports on the net with people who had the same problem as well as Jaming problems. We also gave away 30 of these guns at a hunting banquet, with over half having some sort of problems. If I were you, I would trash it, And buy a better gun before you get hurt.



10-4.....guess i will have to get rid of it and get a 10/22


----------



## fi8shmasty

try www.rimfirecentral.com.
 There is a ton of info on remington 597's


----------



## pcrouch

easy on the 597 bashing.

any .22LR will have mishaps from time to time which is often related to what kind of ammo you put through it. i shot 150 rounds through my 597 yesterday without a single problem.

i think you should do what clemson said in regards to dry firing as it is bad for rimfire guns. i would also check the extractor.


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC

I would try a old rem  552 or the new Speedmaster they are 10 to 1 better than the wally-worlds that are sold now..


----------



## Blue Iron

CHANDLECTRIC said:


> I would try a old rem  552 or the new Speedmaster they are 10 to 1 better than the wally-worlds that are sold now..



Excellent Gun.....I'm a die hard Remington man, but the 597's are JUNK.


----------



## chris72

Throw away the plastic magazine and buy a metal one. They sell them at wal-mart. I had a 597 that HATED the plastic mag that came with the gun; swapped the mag out and bingo, no more trouble.


----------



## fi8shmasty

Try my post again. if you have not tinkerd with it.,.. it is probrably poor /cheap ammo, or the Magazine.  check out the forum above.  
 It helped me and alot of others. Also if you tighten the guide rods too tight they will bow ,.. giving the mechanism alot of difficulty.

 Cheers, Fish

 P.S. let us know how you made out!!!
  I will be out the 1st day of the season for the mighty Squak's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DROPPINEM

*Update*

I have loosened the guide rod screws and checked the threaded plugs for the scope base and they are not protruding through into the action.I am probably going to replace the extractor before i take it to the gunsmith.

I am using Remington golden bullets.Is there a hotter round that i should try?


----------



## DROPPINEM

chris72 said:


> Throw away the plastic magazine and buy a metal one. They sell them at wal-mart. I had a 597 that HATED the plastic mag that came with the gun; swapped the mag out and bingo, no more trouble.



Mine jams even without a magazine in it.


----------



## fi8shmasty

cci shoots better in  mine


----------



## Gentleman4561

sell it and buy a 10/22 and your problem is gone


----------



## 12gamag

Gentleman4561 said:


> sell it and buy a 10/22 and your problem is gone




that would defantly solve your problems...10/22's are hard to beat...I Got one with a lupold rifleman scope on that I knock coons out of trees with...


----------



## workky

Do you know if you are using the third gen clips?I know that remington went through 3 clip designs before they got it right.I think the third gen is all metal clip


----------



## bighonkinjeep

I've had trouble with the golden bullets in several different rifles and pistols both. Try some CCI as mentioned above. A heck of a lot cheaper than a smith.


----------



## polaris30144

Ya think the problem might be solved? This post is seven months old......


----------



## bearpugh

thats why i've steered clear of 597's. heard very little good about them. shame too, cause i like remington and its a good looking lil rifle.


----------



## godawgsrw

Some of you guys are dead on the money... JUNK!  I bought my son a camo version of the 597 for Christmas last year.  SAME thing happened to him.  A shell fired during the cycle and out the side.  Before this issue happened, About every third shell would simply not fire.  We have changed ammo 4 different times, but the problem is very consistent no matter the ammo manufacturer.  I replaced the mag also.  This gun is absolutely dangerous and a GIANT heap of junk!  Gun HAS NOT been dry fired and out of the box pure junk.


----------



## Shug

www.rimfirecentral.com
There is a section on here just for 597's. Good stuff. Mine broke after about six shots also. The ejector flew out and it bent the 2 guide rod. They are NO where near as good as 10/22's


----------



## chris72

Get a metal magazine, if you haven't already. The plastic mags are the weakest link on the 597's.


----------

